# Eleven Garden Railroads Open - Central Coast RR Festival (Calif.)



## thecitrusbelt (Jun 23, 2008)

Eleven Garden Railroads Open - Central Coast RR Festival (Calif.)

Eleven garden railroads will be among thirty-three home, club and garden railroads open to the public during the Central Coast Railroad Festival.

This free, self-guided tour takes place October 12 - 15 in San Luis Obispo and northern Santa Barbara Counties. 

You can view the entire Central Coast Railroad Festival layout tour schedule, railroad descriptions and the area maps now on the Central Coast Railroad Festival website at:

http://www.ccrrf.com/2017/MRSC-Layout-Tour-53.pdf

Be sure to scroll up to the top of the document.

Hope to see you next month.

Bob Chaparro
Moderator
Model Railroads Of Southern California
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/info


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hoping to get up to see the four G-scales on Thursday.

Thanks.


----------

